# Wer war schon da? Tarponfishing im Boca Grande Pass



## guifri (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin für Ende Mai noch auf der Suche nach einem fihingguide für den Boca Grande Pass (Florida, Golf von Mexico). Der Pass ist für´s tarponfishing weltberühmt, aber ich habe bisher noch von keinem boardie gelesen, der da schon geangelt hat.

Ich weiß halt nicht, ob es sich lohnt unbedingt den Boca Grande Pass zu befischen oder ob die anderen Ziele wie Pine Island Sound etc. nicht genau so erfolgversprechend sind. Da ist einfach näher und einen guide hätte ich da auch.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_cfdZcaiH3Q

Also, falls jemand Erfahrung speziell mit Boca Grande hat: Bitte melden.|bla:

Danke.


----------



## Heuwiese (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon da? Tarponfishing im Boca Grande Pass*

Welche Kosten muss ich denn für so eine Reise 2 Erw.+ 1 Kind (13) einplanen. 
Denn ich suche noch ein Urlaubsziel für 2008.


----------



## guifri (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon da? Tarponfishing im Boca Grande Pass*

ähm..das passt jetzt nicht zu meiner frage.

wenn du nach florida willst, würde ich mal bei den diversen fluggesellschaften nachgucken und der rest ist abhängig davon, was du dort machen willst.

aber vllt. machst du zu dem thema deinen eigenen thread auf?

am besten hier www.florida-interaktiv.de


----------



## Nick_A (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon da? Tarponfishing im Boca Grande Pass*

Beim Flug kannst Du Glück haben...dann pro Nase ca. EUR 420-480. Allerdings können Flüge auch pro Person bis zu EUR 700 betragen.

Mietauto für 2 Wochen ca. EUR 400.

Übernachtung im Motel / kleinem Appartment pro Woche ca. US$ 500 bis 800 (= ca. EUR 380 bis 550).

Essen/Trinken ist eher billiger als bei uns (geschätzte 20% billiger).

--> Das wären bei zwei Wochen also ca. EUR 1.300 für Flüge, ca. EUR 400 Auto und ca. EUR 1.000 Wohnung. Das wären dann also ca. EUR 2.700 für 3 Personen bei 2 Wochen. Find ich persönlich nicht so schlecht 

Jetzt kommen dann natürlich noch die Kosten für´s Angeln dazu...das hängt dann davon ab was Du machen willst !

Floridalizenz für 1 Jahr ca. US$ 45. Professionelle Charter (mit 2-3 Leuten) pro Boot und Tag zwischen US$ 600 (billiger Anbieter Inshore) bis US$1200 (Offshore).

Mietboote (zum Selberfahren...Führerschein in USA nicht notwendig) ca. US$700 bis US$1200 pro Woche.

Du kannst aber an vielen (teils guten) Stellen vom Strand aus angeln oder aber "Fishing-Trips" mit größeren Booten mitmachen (ähnlich wie bei uns an der Ostsee mit bis zu 30 Leuten von großen Booten aus). Solche Trips sind recht günstig und kosten für einen 6h-Trip ca. US$ 40-45 pro Nase.

--> Florida kann also sehr günstig sein ! ... und ein Traum ist es sowieso !

Grüße #h
Robert

P.S.:
Shopping im BassPro, BoatersWorld, etc. kann bei den günstigen Tacklepreisen übrigens auch noch ins Geld gehen  Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung ***LACH***


----------



## guifri (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon da? Tarponfishing im Boca Grande Pass*

kann hier mal bitte jemand zu meiner ausgangsfrage zurückkommen...

das ist hier nicht der, watkostflorida-trööt sondern der 

wer hat erfahrung im boca grande pass thread? |evil:

warum werden meine floridathreads eigentlich immer so missbraucht? ich muss mal zum psüchiater: 
herr doktor, ich fühle mich von den anderen nicht genügend beachtet.
der  nächste bitte!!


----------



## Nick_A (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon da? Tarponfishing im Boca Grande Pass*



guifri schrieb:


> kann hier mal bitte jemand zu meiner ausgangsfrage zurückkommen...
> 
> das ist hier nicht der, watkostflorida-trööt sondern der
> 
> ...



*Heul halt rum :c .... EINE RUNDE MITLEID !!! :c*

|supergri

Also gut...vielleicht antworte ich Dir ja noch...aber vielleicht weiß ich ja auch nix drüber, da ich da noch gar nicht war (ausser in meinen Träumen ) !

--> Aber einige Videos und Berichte hab ich schon gesehen...datt macht schon Lust auf mehr !

Vielleicht schreib ich Dir ja nachher noch was über (lt. den Berichten) fängige Köder...aber nur, wenn Du zum Weinen aufgehört hast und groß wirst ***LACH*** |supergri

Wobei...Du bist ja eigentlich schon fast zwei Meter...|kopfkrat


----------



## Nick_A (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon da? Tarponfishing im Boca Grande Pass*



guifri schrieb:


> ich muss mal zum psüchiater:



Zahlt die Behandlung eigentlich Deine Krankenkasse ? :q LOL


----------



## guifri (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon da? Tarponfishing im Boca Grande Pass*

selbstverständlich...|supergri


----------



## Nick_A (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon da? Tarponfishing im Boca Grande Pass*

Also gut Guido...weil Du nicht mehr weinst im Folgenden ein paar Antworten:

Wenn Du den Boca-Grande-Pass befischen willst (insbesondere mit eigenem Boot), dann sollte man sich an einige Regeln halten...hier sind sie (KLICK MICH)

Am 16./17.Mai findet dort übrigens ein großes Tarpon-Turnament statt !!! :q Da wird es dann sicher NOCH VIEL VOLLER als sonst sein ! |uhoh:

Kostet allerdings auch die Kleinigkeit von über EUR 2.600 pro Boot :q...wohlgemerkt alleine die Teilnahme ohne Boot, Guide, etc.
(3,600 per team/boat plus $216 sales tax = total entry of $3,816) 

Hier ein sehr guter (!!) und umfangreicher Artikel...insbesondere auch zu den "besonderen Angelmethoden" dort mit den etwas anderen Jigs (das Blei reisst nach dem Biss ab bzw. das Blei löst sich vom Haken ...dadurch weniger Chancen für den Fisch zum "Aushebeln" mit dem schweren Blei) !

KLICK MICH HIER JETZT SOFORT

Sodala...morgen vielleicht noch mehr...natürlich nur, wenn Dir der erste Happen geschmeckt hat ***LACH***|supergri

Grüße und Guats Nächtle #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon da? Tarponfishing im Boca Grande Pass*

Übrigens...seit Anfang 2008 dürfen KEINE (!!) Tarpons mehr aus dem Wasser gehoben werden zum Fotografieren, da sich (insbesondere die großen Heringe) wohl Rückenschäden zuziehen können...weiss jetzt aber leider nicht mehr, wo ich das gelesen habe !

--> Fotofieren des Fangs damit nur noch ausserhalb des Bootes...ausser Du hast ´ne Tarpon-Marke (zur "Entnahme" eines Tarpon...kostet glaube ich nochmals US$50).


----------



## guifri (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon da? Tarponfishing im Boca Grande Pass*

rückenschäden? den zieh ich mir zu, wennich so ein teil aus dem wasser hebe...

während des turniers bin ich gott sei dank nicht da.

sodala...da werde ich morgen mal mein bestes oxford-english zu hilfe nehmen und diverse guides callen


----------



## dsvampire (1. März 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon da? Tarponfishing im Boca Grande Pass*

Hallo, als erfahrener CapeCoral/Ft.Myers Angler kannst Du mich gerne mal kontaktieren. Wir fahtren seit Mitte der 90er fast jedes Jahr nach Cape Coral und beangeln die gesammte Umgebung. Tarpoons sind sehr schwer zu fangen. Wir haben jedes Jahr 2 Wochen, ein eigenes Boot und kennen die Ecken In und Auswendig.
Haie und Rochen fängst du stündlich. Tarpoons sind die Ausnahme. Schwierig. Ohne Boot bist du aufgeschmissen. Wir mieten Boot und Haus hier :
www.capecoralurlaub.de
Wir sind vom 12.06.08 - 01.07.08 wieder da.
Für ein paar Tips kannst Du mich gerne kontaktieren.
Wichtig ist....Dicke Haken - Dicke Köder - Gutes Equippment !
Ein Top Köder wäre auch der Rochen.(Haiköder)
Kann Dir gerne mal Fotos mailen.


----------



## dsvampire (1. März 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon da? Tarponfishing im Boca Grande Pass*

Es gibt aber noch vile andere Ecken dort.
Super sind die Reefs, der Bereich um den Pier und Leuchtturm von Sanibal, Ft. Myers Pier, die Brücken von Cape Coral nach Sanibal uvm.
Gebe Dir gerne einige hilfreiche Tipps.
Gruss

Dirk


----------



## Dart (1. März 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon da? Tarponfishing im Boca Grande Pass*



dsvampire schrieb:


> Ein Top Löder wäre auch der Rochen.


Ein Rochen ist ein *Top Löder* für Tarpon???|bigeyes
Wie wird der Top Löder den angeboten, oder hab ich da etwas völlig mißverstanden?
Gruss Reiner


----------



## dsvampire (2. März 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon da? Tarponfishing im Boca Grande Pass*

Sorry..Natürlich Top Köder für Hai.
Boca ist ja gerade für Hammerhai auch sehr berühmt.
Für Tarpoon ist der optimale Köder Mullet.
Zumindest haben wir damit die besten Erfahrungen.
Eine super Ecke ist auch die Ecke bei Marco Island (südl. Naples).
Unterhalb der großen Marco Island Bridge.


----------



## Dart (2. März 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon da? Tarponfishing im Boca Grande Pass*

Oki, nun ist es verständlich|supergri
Noch mal zu den Rochen als Haiköder.....woher bekommt man die in passender Größe, sind da kleinere Exemplare recht leicht zu fangen? Und mit welcher Montage/Rig werden die angeboten?
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## dsvampire (6. März 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon da? Tarponfishing im Boca Grande Pass*

Hallo Reiner,
ich lege Tintenfisch oder kleine Köderfische auf Grund.
Normale Grundmontage und nutze direkt schon Stahlvorfach, falls mal was anderes beißen sollte.
Den gefangenen Rochen nutzt Du nicht als ganzen Köder (zumindest wir nicht) , sondern nur Teile (Seiten abschneiden und einschneiden) blutet stark und fleddert schön auf Grund (war der Tip eines dortigen Petribruders).
Wir werden dieses Jahr verstärkt am Shark Reef und Boca Grande auf Hammerhai gehen. Da gibbet schon ein paar dicke Dinge. Vor allem ist das angeln dort so billig !!!!! Wir zahlen jetzt für Flug, Haus, Auto und Boot für 2 Wochen pro Person 1300,- Euro !!!! Das ist billg oder ? Gruss


----------



## Dart (6. März 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon da? Tarponfishing im Boca Grande Pass*

Thx, für die ausführliche Info#6....und ja, 1300,-Euro ist ein supergünstiger Kurs:l....hoffe der Dollar schwächelt noch lang vor sich hin|supergri
Herzliche Grüße, Reiner#h


----------

